# Backstrap



## DrewB25 (Nov 15, 2006)

Im planning on fryin up some backstrap. What do you season your backstrap with when you fry it.


----------



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

salt, pepper, salt free tonys, and lil garlic. lil tabasco in the egg wash.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

For frying I just salt and pepper the meat, then dip in an egg/milk mixture. Then I coat in flour. You can season the flour with anything you like, maybe a seasoned salt or something but I just use some salt and pepper in that too. When I'm at deer camp I put some cayenne peper in the flour to kick it up a notch.


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Kentucky Kernel seasoned flour.....Kroger and HEB carry it.


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

I soak mine in buttermilk for a few hrs. dip in flour seasoned with salt, pepper and tony's, that's all you need


----------



## L.T.K.56 (Nov 2, 2006)

salt, pepper, garlic powder,egg wash, flour,peanut oil


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

gravy


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Profish00 said:


> gravy


I second that! I dont want anything getting in the way of the venison taste.


----------



## MarshMellow (Dec 17, 2004)

I second the buttermilk recipe................... you gotta try it.


----------



## KINGFISHER71 (Jan 1, 2005)

*oops*

Butterfly the straps, pound them paper thin with a tenderizing mallet, little salt, lotta black pepper(McCormick's fine grind-not the course ground ****) dash of garlic powder, dredge them through flour and fry them up quick(hot crisco, but lard is better) I don't mess with the egg and milk, too much batter IMHO is not good. Make some gravy outta the drippins, a big pot of rice, mustard greens, some Leon County purple hulls, corn bread and plenty of ice tea to wash it all down with!....HEAVENLY!....KF71


----------



## ifish2 (Aug 13, 2005)

Buttermilk soak, then egg/milk to hold batter on. Season flour with sm amt onion powder, garlic powder, and Tonys. Fry in strips and drain on a paper bag. Make gravy along with mashed potatoes and beer or red wine. My 3 year old son says, "Mama, I love venison." There's not much that Rob or I like better either!


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

I chicken fried some two knights ago and it turned out great. Salt pepper and garlic and maybe a little tonys in the flour. I double bread mine, milk and egg then into the flour then milk and egg and back into the flour then into the fryer makes a thick crispy crust that is hard to beat. also a little parsley flake for looks.


----------



## albert white (Feb 3, 2008)

My god Kingfisher, you been talkin to my wife. That sounds like a everyday supper at our house.


----------



## jt2hunt (May 13, 2006)

my kiddos love the double dip for the flour


----------

